# horrible pec tear video



## magnumfit (Sep 16, 2014)

MF athlete Mark Gee tearing his pec last week; shooting for a bench PR. Watch, comment, subscribe, and share! Thank you enjoy!



Disgusting Pec Rupture! - YouTube


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm thankful its never happened to me. I know MANY whom it has happened too.


----------



## amateurmale (Sep 16, 2014)

and only on 225lbs.    crazy!!!!!


----------



## roadglide83 (Sep 16, 2014)

That is the reason I stopped bench pressing. Had several severe pec strains and always felt I was flirting with fire by benching. Some people have very good sucsess with the movement but it's not worth it to me.


----------



## squatster (Sep 18, 2014)

That is crazy-ouch


----------



## Sully (Sep 18, 2014)

Didn't really think it looked that bad till I saw all the bruising. Wonder if he had to have surgery to repair it?


----------

